# Uwe Boll Produziert Far Cry Film



## Blex (15. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon dass Uwe Boll wiedermal ein wirklich gutes Spiel verfilmt hat?
Gebt ihr Till Schweiger und Ralf Möller eine Chance oder Floppt der film wie Postal zuvor ?


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Floppt garantiert

hab schon den trailer angeschaut und muss sagen das es sehr sehr viel action geben wird das nix mit der story zu tun haben wird.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Jo, hab auch den Trailer gesehen, und es war Mist.
Und bei dem was er bisher geliefert hat wird der film wohl eher nix werden.


----------



## Blex (15. September 2008)

Das schlimmste an Postal war dass man ihn gesehen hat um sich am schluss dann noch Fragt:
"Öööm um was gehts jetzt hier eigentlich?!"


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Mal schauen.
Ich persönlich vertraue Til Schweiger, der ja sehr flexibel sein kann *bg*
Na ja, mit Handung wirds wohl nichts sein.


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2008)

Blex schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon dass Uwe Boll wiedermal ein wirklich gutes Spiel verfilmt hat?


Wieso? Im Titel steht doch was von Far Cry und ich denke dafür ist Boll wirklich der Geeignete.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

uwe setzt den film genau so in den sand wie seine anderen film opfer


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wenn der jetzt nach Postal auch noch Far Cry versaut ist es wirklich an der Zeit dem guten Uwe Krebs zu wünschen!


Wieso? Im Titel stand doch Postal und ich denke dafür war Boll wirklich der Geeignete.


----------



## Blex (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Wieso? Im Titel stand doch Postal und ich denke dafür war Boll wirklich der Geeignete.


Haste den Film schon gesehen?


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Muss man Uwe Boll kennen? Was hat der denn für Filme gemacht?


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das is Uwe Boll unter kritikern ist er der schlechteste regi der welt
STOPT UWE BOLL!!


----------



## Blex (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Muss man Uwe Boll kennen? Was hat der denn für Filme gemacht?




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uwe_Boll

_In der Internet Movie Database (IMD finden sich über mehrere Monate hinweg drei seiner Videospielverfilmungen (Blood Rayne, Alone in the Dark und House of the Dead) unter den schlechtesten 100 (von etwa 380.000 Einträgen) [2].

Für den Negativpreis Goldene Himbeere wurde Boll im Jahr 2006 und 2007 als „Schlechtester Regisseur“ nominiert, er erhielt die Auszeichnung aber beide Male nicht. Eine britische Kinozeitschrift übertitelte im Frühjahr 2006 ein Porträt des Regisseurs mit „Son of Ed Wood“.

Im Spätsommer 2006 lud Boll fünf seiner größten Kritiker (Richard Kyanka, Jeff Sneider, Chris Alexander, Carlos Palencia Jimenez-Arguello und Nelson Chance Minter) zu einem Boxkampf gegen ihn nach Vancouver ein. Zitat Boll: „Wenn die mich fertig machen wollen, sollen sie es doch versuchen!“ Boll gewann alle fünf Kämpfe, verfügte allerdings bereits zuvor über Boxerfahrung.

Im April 2008 wurde im Internet eine Petition gegen Boll verfasst. Die unter dem englischsprachigen Portal petitiononline.com laufende Aktion erhielt bisher über 307.000 virtuelle Unterschriften die Boll zum Aufhören auffordern. Zudem wurde ein Pro-Boll-Petition auf demselben Anbieter eingestellt, die bei erreichen der Millionenmarke die Wirkung der anderen Petition aufhebt[3]. Boll selbst äußerte sich gelassen zu dieser Petition in einem Interview mit der Horrorfilm Fanseite FEARnet: „Ja, ich weiß davon. 18.000 Stimmen sind nicht genug um mich zu überzeugen“, so Boll gegenüber FEARnet. Auf die Frage danach, wie viele es denn brauchen würde, um ihn zu überzeugen, habe Boll geantwortet: „Eine Million. Nun haben wir ein neues Ziel“[4]. Boll antwortete auf das Medienecho zur Petition in einer Videobotschaft, in der er andere Regisseure wie Michael Bay, Eli Roth und George Clooney kritisierte.[5] Mittlerweile unterstützt die Kaugummimarke Stride von Cadbury Schweppes die Petition und bietet jedem Teilnehmer die Zusendung eines Warengutscheins an, falls die Petition die Grenze von 1 Million Unterschriften überschreiten sollte.[6]_


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

Naja, die Besetzung spricht zwar eher für den Film, aber was ich bis jetzt von Herrn Boll gesehen habe war net gesagt, nicht wirklich der bringer

Mal sehen wie's wird


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

Hab die Vorschau vom Film neulich im Kino gesehen, und frage mich ernsthaft welche Drogen Boll Herrn Schweiger gegeben haben muss, dass er da mit macht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

ist zwar keine droge, aber: geld


----------



## Shadlyin (15. September 2008)

Blex schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon dass Uwe Boll wiedermal ein wirklich gutes Spiel verfilmt hat?
> Gebt ihr Till Schweiger und Ralf Möller eine Chance oder Floppt der film wie Postal zuvor ?


Ich persönlich halte Till Schweiger und vor allem Ralf Möller für gute Schauspieler, aber auch die beiden werden es nicht schaffen Uwe Bolls Machwerk in einen vernünftigen Rahmen zu bringen.

Uwe Boll ftl, ich kann mir seine Filme nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Zachrid (16. September 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was man gegen den Mann hat.

Wenn er nicht Dungeon Siege, Postal oder FarCry verfilmt hätte - bitte denn bitte sonst? Ihr macht den Fehler, große Produktionen zu erwarten - die macht er aber nicht, er macht mehr Trash-Filme und lebt davon, dass die Leute sich seine Filme rein zeihen um sich nachher künstlich darüber aufzuregen...... und ganz im ernst, ich denke wenn man dem Mann mehr Geld in die Hand drückt würden seine Filme auch besser werden. Wisst ihr, was Peter Jackson vor dem Herren der Ringe verfilmt hat? Könnte ich euch sagen, aber ich glaube alle Filme die ich nennen könnte sind Indiziert.


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

Also ich werd ihn mir sicher nicht ansehen.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Zachrid, du magst ja Recht haben. 

Und ich würde den Herrn Boll auch nicht vorneweg verurteilen, aber ich hab einen Film bisher von dem gesehen (Die Schwerter des Königs glaub ich heißt der) und hab den Trailer von FarCry gesehen und musste spontan weinen. 

Normal sind sogar von schlechten Filmen die Trailer geil und machen Lust auf den Film (und man wird erst im Film enttäuscht).
Aber dieser Trailer is ne Null-Nummer xD

Ich werd ihn mir trotzdem reinziehen *lol*


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist zwar keine droge, aber: geld


Da gebe ich dir 100% recht.


----------



## BimmBamm (16. September 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was Peter Jackson vor dem Herren der Ringe verfilmt hat? Könnte ich euch sagen, aber ich glaube alle Filme die ich nennen könnte sind Indiziert.



Selbst Jacksons Amateur-Produktion "Bad Taste" ließ mehr Talent als jedes Boll-Werk durchblitzen (siehe auch Raimis "Evil Dead"). Dazwischen gab's dann "Meet the Feebles" (superb) sowie den Schwanengesang des Splatterfilms namens "Braindead", der furios und sehr professionell inszeniert ist. Nach dem wunderbaren "Heavenly Creatures" folgte die Einladung nach Hollywood, wo eigentlich nur ein Fernsehbeitrag für Zemeckis vorgesehen war. Zemeckis war vom Talent des Herrn Jacksons so angetan, daß "The Frighteners" schließlich zum Kinofilm ausgebaut wurde. Die Mockumentary "Forgotten Silver", für's neuseeländische Fernsehen produziert, ist übrigens einer der lustigsten Streifen, die ich je gesehen habe.
Alle frühen Filme Jacksons weisen auf das überdurchschnittliche Können des Peter Jackson hin - bei Boll ist nix davon zu sehen. Niedriges Budget ist keine Ausrede für miese Filme!

Davon ab verfügt der Herr Boll über wesentlich höhere Budgets als beispielsweise Brad Anderson oder Stuart Gordon (wie bekommt der Deiner Meinung nach sonst etwa einen Ben Kingsley oder Till Schweiger in seine talentfreien Mist-Filme? Richtig: Boll zahlt verdammt gut). Der kann einfach nix, hält sich aber für die Krone der Schöpfung (Audiokommentare anhören!).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht Dungeon Siege, Postal oder FarCry verfilmt hätte - bitte denn bitte sonst?



Die Frage muss lauten: Hätte man von den Spielen überhaupt eine Verfilmung benötigt, egal von wem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Selbst Jacksons Amateur-Produktion "Bad Taste" ließ mehr Talent als jedes Boll-Werk durchblitzen



haha naja das is aber ganz schön fies... naja aber man kann davon ausgehen das der boll film zumindestens besser synchronisiert war xD  

(zumindestens wenn man die bad taste version nimmt die ich kenn und dieis schon steinalt...)

naja und zum boll film...

also gegen nen far cry film an sich gibts eigentlich gar nix zu sagen... hm das den uwe boll macht... sagen wir ma is nich überraschend ^^

hab mir grad den trailer angesehen ( http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fe0cdT81Dn4 ) und muss schon sagen:

das scheint totaler schrott zu werden... wieder mal stupide 2. klassige sinnfreie action...

er hat sich ja auch ma wieder n paar namenhafte deutsche schauspiel "talente" an land gezogen...

erst dieser eine ältere, ich weiß den namen jtzt nich... also das geht ja noch...
aber dann den möller gladiator, den "ich spiel immer große dumme schläger mit wenig text" vogel und dann natürlich als krönung: Til Schweiger, deutschlands schauspielerisches anti-talent nummer 1...

hab mir übrigens zuerst den englischen trailer angesehen, in dem spricht er unsynchronisiert mit seiner eigenen stimme und seinem tollem englisch, das is wohl noch das sehenswerteste an dem film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7He_lmPG8yk )

also meiner meinung nach is der film jetzt schon zum scheitern verurteilt... hoffen wir mal für bolls karierre das er wenigstens die produktionskosten wieder einspielt... (oder lieber nicht? ^^ )  naja das dürfte er aber schaffen so teuer sah der film jetzt nich grad aus :>


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

Ich sags mal so:

Lieber kein Film von einem Game, als ein Uwe Boll Film


----------



## BimmBamm (16. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha naja das is aber ganz schön fies...



Alleine die wunderbaren Kamerafahrten mit eigens gebasteltem Kamerakran in "Bad Taste" zeigten doch schon die Detailverliebtheit des Regisseurs - was da an dynamischen Schnitt und Kameraeinstellungen abgefeiert wurde, hatte man (abgesehen von "Evil Dead") in keinem Amateurfilm vorher gesehen. Und das Ding war dann auch noch verdammt spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> naja aber man kann davon ausgehen das der boll film zumindestens besser synchronisiert war xD
> 
> (zumindestens wenn man die bad taste version nimmt die ich kenn und dieis schon steinalt...)



Die Version habe ich erst Jahre später erlebt (Holland-Tape ftw.) - das waren irgendwelche Fans, die wirklich "ganze" Arbeit geleistet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auf den deutschen "Bad Taste"-DVDs ist die Synchro meist als "Comedy-Synchro" mitenthalten. 



> aber dann den möller gladiator, den "ich spiel immer große dumme schläger mit wenig text" vogel



Ich empfehle "Hai-Alarm auf Mallorca" - das ist ganz großes Kino. Entsprechendes Publikum, geistreiche Getränke sowie Knabberkram vorrausgesetzt ist das ein prima Einstiegs-Partyfilm, bevor es dann an die wahren Trash-Meisterwerke geht (ich liebe solche Abende). Möllers offenbar abgelesene Texte sind da nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i".

Bimmbamm


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> 
> Lieber kein Film von einem Game, als ein Uwe Boll Film



ja das is gut ausgedrückt... ^^

aber ich muss sagen so von seimem regie-stil her hat postal schon gepasst... der war zwar auch schlecht aber macht ja nix ^^

ich denke sowas wie duke nukem oder so hätte vielleicht auch so sein niveau, street fighter hätte eigentlich auch von ihm sein können, oder mortal kombat ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich empfehle "Hai-Alarm auf Mallorca" - das ist ganz großes Kino. Entsprechendes Publikum, geistreiche Getränke sowie Knabberkram vorrausgesetzt ist das ein prima Einstiegs-Partyfilm, bevor es dann an die wahren Trash-Meisterwerke geht (ich liebe solche Abende). Möllers offenbar abgelesene Texte sind da nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i".



Ich würde da noch "Snakehead Terror", "Loch Ness - die Bestie aus der Tiefe" und "Wenn der Mond auf die Erde stürzt" empfehlen. Danach ist man entweder heiser vom Lachen oder wahnsinnig geworden.
Falls Zweiteres eingetreten ist, kann man sich auch Far Cry gefahrlos antun.


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2008)

es könnte ja mal einer nen thread eröffnen in dem man sich über "die schlechtesten filme aller zeiten" austauschen kann... wir machen auch manchma gerne nen trash abend, mal mehr und mal weniger freiwillig ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (16. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> es könnte ja mal einer nen thread eröffnen in dem man sich über "die schlechtesten filme aller zeiten" austauschen kann... wir machen auch manchma gerne nen trash abend, mal mehr und mal weniger freiwillig ^^



Gut, Eigenzitat stinkt, ist mir dennoch egal:

http://groups.google.com/group/de.rec.film...e8cc8cc2edbee7d
http://groups.google.com/group/de.rec.film...61057cd0d0afe07

Dritter Teil ist in Arbeit (da wird dann auch der wunderbare "Maniac" von 1936 erwähnt, der eine der größten Granaten ist, die mir je unterkam)!

Bimmbamm


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2008)

stammt das etwa von dir? dann biste ja n richtiger kenner ^^

muss dir recht geben, story of ricky is auch so schön dumm genial, musste so lachen damals ^^


----------



## helltrain (16. September 2008)

bis jetzt hat boll ja leider nicht wirklich nen Film hinbekommen, trotz stars wie jason startham, kristanna loken oder ben kingsley, er sollte lieber eigen ständige filme drehen, da versaut er jeden fall nicht die namen der spiele, eig mag ich videospielverfilmungen, nur leider konnte mich bis jetzt nur silent hill richtig begeistern, naja daher glaub ich das boll wieder ma Schund bringt und mit til schweiger in einem actionfilm ist auch nichts


----------



## Squarg (17. September 2008)

Blex schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an Postal war dass man ihn gesehen hat um sich am schluss dann noch Fragt:
> "Öööm um was gehts jetzt hier eigentlich?!"



Man muss des Spiel gespielt haben um zu verstehen.. 
xD Nein schmarrn hat genau so wenig sinn wie der film 
deshalb hats ja den gleichen titel


----------



## Blex (17. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Man muss des Spiel gespielt haben um zu verstehen..
> xD Nein schmarrn hat genau so wenig sinn wie der film
> deshalb hats ja den gleichen titel


Also das Spiel fand ich wenigstens Unterhaltsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (18. September 2008)

Blex schrieb:


> Also das Spiel fand ich wenigstens Unterhaltsam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das wars wirklich ^^


----------



## Zachrid (19. September 2008)

@Bimmbamm 
Ich habe mich vermutlich Falsch ausgedrückt - ich wollte keinen Vergleich mit Peter Jackson ziehen, das ganz sicher nicht... Boll bleibt einer der... äh... gewöhnungsbedürftigsten Filmemacher überhaupt. Klar lässt die gesamte 'Evil Dead'-Reihe sowie die Jackson-Produktionen mehr Talent erahnen, als Uwe Boll je haben wird. Das Problem ist, dass sie nichtsdestotrotz Splatterfilme sind... wenn auch großartige. 'Braindead' ist ein Film in dem jemand mit einem Rasenmäher durch eine Horde von Zombies geht und allein das disqualifiziert den Film als 'guten Film' in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit - wenn man nicht gerade eine hohe Toleranzgrenze besitzt oder so etwas mag. Dennoch, vielleicht verbessert Boll sich ja wenn er etwas mehr Geld bekommt ... auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es bei 60M$ für den Dungeon Siege-Film etwas unwahrscheinlich erscheint, aber wer weiß.

Das heißt nicht das ich seine Filme mag, aber den Mann zu hassen weil er schlechte Filme macht? 
Das ist Nonsense. 
Und das war auch der Punkt meines Postes. Er macht schlechte Filme. 
Ja und? Entweder man mag es schlechte Boll-Filme zu schauen (und sich dabei darüber lustig zu machen) genau so wie andere es mögen Splatterfilme schauen... oder man lässt es einfach. Man kann zu allem und jedem gerne seine Kritik aussprechen, sich aber über etwas aufzuregen bzw. jemanden zu hassen nur weil er 'schlechte Filme' macht ist absolut Banane. Niemand ist gezwungen sich schlechte Filme anzuschauen, genau so wenig wie man gezwungen ist sich irgendeine Talkshow in Fernsehn anzuschauen. Die meisten Leute die sich über ihn aufregen klingen aber, als würde der Mann seine Filme mit Hilfe von Sklavenarbeit finanzieren und das Publikum dann zur Filmpremiere in die Kinos entführen lassen, um sie dort an die Sitze zu ketten. Leute, wenn ihr einen Film - egal welchen - nicht gut findet, dann schaltet ihn doch einfach aus oder geht aus dem Kino.

@Tikume
Kommt irgendwie aufs gleiche heraus, in dem Fall. Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helltrain (19. September 2008)

am besten sind doch bolls Audikommentare =) öfter muss er ma telefonieren oder seine Hunde rausschicken, die dauernd stören ^^ und lässt dann son anderen reden ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (19. September 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> 'Braindead' ist ein Film in dem jemand mit einem Rasenmäher durch eine Horde von Zombies geht und allein das disqualifiziert den Film als 'guten Film' in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit - wenn man nicht gerade eine hohe Toleranzgrenze besitzt oder so etwas mag.



Ich denke, die Öffentlichkeit ist da toleranter, als Du ihr zugestehen magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. "Braindead" lief in der Tat in den großen Cinekomplexen (wenn auch beschnitten - allerdings noch weit vollständiger als die späteren Videoausgaben) und zumindest die beiden Vorstellungen, die ich damals besuchte, waren sehr gut besucht. Im Gegensatz zu "Army of Darkness" strömten die Leute auch nicht aus dem Saal, sondern veranstalteten eine der besten Kinoparties, die ich je erlebt habe. Gegen Schluß fragte man sich allerdings, ob die fast schon hysterischen Lachausbrüche nicht auch ein wenig Selbstschutz waren (einer meiner Begleiter meinte, er hätte wohl gekotzt, wenn er nicht so hätte lachen müssen - ich finde, ein schöneres Kompliment kann man einer Splatter-Komödie kaum machen). 



> Dennoch, vielleicht verbessert Boll sich ja wenn er etwas mehr Geld bekommt ... auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es bei 60M$ für den Dungeon Siege-Film etwas unwahrscheinlich erscheint, aber wer weiß.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln - Boll ist einfach eine talentfreie Zone, die auch mit viel Geld nicht korrigierbar ist. Das erste Boll-Werk, mit dem ich in Kontakt kam, war der unsägliche "House of the dead". Im Making-Of präsentierten die Macher dort stolz technisches Equip aus der "Matrix"-Produktion (Bullet-Time-Camera). Insgesamt hatte der Depp einen Produktionsstandard, für das mancher talentierte LowBudget-Filmer einen Arm hergeben würde - nur sinnvoll einzusetzen wußte das Filmteam die Mittel nicht. Eine Menge Filmemacher (u. a. Billy Wilder) behaupten, daß gerade finanzielle Not erfinderisch und kreativ macht - bei Boll ist da auch in den billigeren Produkten nichts von zu sehen.



> Das heißt nicht das ich seine Filme mag, aber den Mann zu hassen weil er schlechte Filme macht?
> Das ist Nonsense.
> Und das war auch der Punkt meines Postes. Er macht schlechte Filme.



Er macht ja nicht nur einfach schlechte Filme, er nimmt oftmals als Ausgangsmaterial Video-Spiele, die viele Menschen mögen und verhunzt das Material total. Niemand mag es, wenn Dinge, die man liebt, derart kaputtgemacht werden, obwohl Potential für viel bessere Filme vorhanden wäre (siehe auch "League of extraordinary Gentlemen", "Van Helsing" oder auch "Wing Commander", denen ähnlicher "Hass" entgegenweht. Zack "300" Snyder wird sich eventuell nächstes Jahr auch nicht mehr vor die Tür trauen können). 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kerindor (19. September 2008)

Gutes Spiel, schlechter Produzent.

Van Helsing fand ich im übrigen garnicht mal so schlecht. ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (19. September 2008)

Wo wir gerade bei sauschlechten Filmen sind: arte zeigt heute um 23:45 Uhr den angeblich "schlechtesten Film aller Zeiten", nämlich Ed Woods "Plan 9 from outer Space". Trash-Fans, schmeisst eure wie auch immer gearteten Aufzeichnungsgeräte an!

Edit: Und wenn ihr schon aufnehmt, dann noch gleich ab 3:00 Uhr den Streifen "2 Schwestern" - das ist der arte-Titel für "A tale of two sisters". 

Bimmbamm


----------



## helltrain (19. September 2008)

a tale of two sisters fand ich eig gut


----------



## BimmBamm (19. September 2008)

helltrain schrieb:


> a tale of two sisters fand ich eig gut



Jau, ich fand den sogar sehr gut - nicht mißverstehen, war als Tip gedacht, nicht als weiteres Trash-Highlight.


----------



## monthy (19. September 2008)

Naja ich denke der Film wird echt schrottig. Da kann auch ein Till Schweiger nichts mehr retten.

Das was ich in der Vorschauen gesehen habe, erinnerte mich irgend wie an Cobra 11 und so.


Wahhhh

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (19. September 2008)

Was habt ihr denn alle ? Ich find die anderen Filme ganz gut.


----------



## mookuh (20. September 2008)

ich sag viel action ohne story


----------



## Duni (20. September 2008)

Floppt garantiert...


----------



## Blex (20. September 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich sag viel action ohne story



Ja, genau das macht einen Boll film aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für alle Fans Boll´s  BollKG hat auch Aktien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( Is aber sicher nich sehr empfelenswert zu investieren xD )


----------



## gebe (20. September 2008)

uwe boll macht nur scheiß filme der soll sich zur ruhe setzen.
sag da nur dungen siege coole story aber der film war einfach nur dreck.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2008)

http://www.chip.de/news/Uwe-Boll-Erster-Tr...r_32889794.html
Hmm.. als ich das gesehen habe dachte ich nur :
"Omg, jetzt auhc nochen Spiel von boll...."


----------



## Valinar (21. September 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Dennoch, vielleicht verbessert Boll sich ja wenn er etwas mehr Geld bekommt ... auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es bei 60M$ für den Dungeon Siege-Film etwas unwahrscheinlich erscheint, aber wer weiß.



Haha........
Boll hat Jahrelang seine drecksfilme durch den deutschen Medienfonds bezahlt.
Auch Far Cry wurde noch durch den Fonds bezahlt.
Genug Geld hatte immer zur verfügung zumglück wurde das mittlerweile geändert vom Bundestag.
Der Mann hat kein talent und sollte es irgendwann lassen.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. September 2008)

Ob das 'ne Ente ist:

_"Henry Maske, der frühere Box-Weltmeister im Halbschwergewicht, wird den früheren Box-Weltmeister Max Schmeling in einem Film über dessen Leben darstellen. Er habe bereits seit zwei Monaten Schauspielunterricht genommen, sagte der 44-Jährige der «Bild»-Zeitung (heute). Max Schmeling war von 1930 bis 1932 Box-Weltmeister im Schwergewicht. Er gilt nach wie vor als einer der beliebtesten deutschen Sportler. Schmeling starb 2005 mit 99 Jahren. Der Film werde von zwei Hamburger Millionären finanziert, die Schmeling ein filmisches Denkmal setzten wollten. Regisseur soll Uwe Boll («Schwerter des Königs») sein. Der Drehbeginn ist im April 2009."_
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channe...amp;id=18980156

Ich geh' mich schon mal wechschreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Uwe Boll soll echt die Finger davon lassen - Postal hat er schon völlig versaut.


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Uwe Boll soll echt die Finger davon lassen - Postal hat er schon völlig versaut.



nich nur postal er hat alles versaut was er angerührt hat....ich hatte mir mal Bloodrayne angeguckt...totaler mist das sowas auch noch von deutschland unterstützt wird(fonds und so)...unglaublich


----------



## BimmBamm (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> [...]...totaler mist das sowas auch noch von deutschland unterstützt wird(fonds und so)...unglaublich



Die sogenannten "Medienfonds" dienten vorrangig der Steuerabschreibung - in den meisten Fällen war also vorgesehen, einen Film zu unterstützen, an dem man kein Geld verdient. Durch Gesetzesänderungen ist ein solches Vorgehen nicht mehr möglich; Hollywood wird wohl mit viel weniger "stupid german money" auskommen müssen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## TheWolfSeba (22. September 2008)

Der Trailer sieht aus wie Alarm für Kobra 11 nur halt auf ner Insel^^


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

Blex schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon dass Uwe Boll wiedermal ein wirklich gutes Spiel verfilmt hat?



...und es versaut!


----------



## Die Beatbulette (25. September 2008)

wenn Uwe boll morgen stirbt, wird keiner weinen...

Drückt das meine Meinung aus?

Gruß


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Die schrieb:


> wenn Uwe boll morgen stirbt, wird keiner weinen...
> 
> Drückt das meine Meinung aus?
> 
> Gruß


die freunde von spielverfilmungen werden weinen... vor freude.


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2008)

Man verbietet so viele dinge auf der Welt... aber Boll darf weiter Filme machen >_>

Als ich den Trailer sah, dachte ich mir erst "hm wtf, Till Schweiger... Far Cry... Wiso is der Trailer den so schlecht???"

naja... jetz weis ich es xD


----------



## Die Beatbulette (25. September 2008)

Ich weiß net! Til Schweiger als der obercoole Jack Carver?!
Wie will der denn seiner glänzen, mit seiner pieps Stimme??
"ich bring euch alle um ihr Schweine!"
"au du böses Monster hast mit wehgetan! Au!"
Der soll mal bei Keinohrhase, oder wie der scheiß hieß, bleiben. Wenn er das nicht möchte, dann soll er bitte nur noch rollen wie in Tomb raider II haben, wo ihm beim zweiten auftritt der Kopf abgebissen wird...

Gruß


----------



## Kveld (26. September 2008)

boah geht mir blos weg mit Boll Filme -.-

Alone in the Dark war schon *würg* 

zum Glück hat er seine Hände vom Max Payne Film gelassen...


----------



## spawnofanger (26. September 2008)

hmmm gute frage boll hat ja schon echt viel/alles versaut was er gemacht hat... die andre seite is halt der schweiger, der läuft eigentlich immer gut.
echt ne schwierige frage, ich geb lieber keine prognose ab^^ btw ich schaff im kino xD

ps: hab gehört das blizzard ihn ausgelacht hat als er meinte: "ich dreh den wow film für euch"^^


----------



## Calvyn (26. September 2008)

Ich wurde auf diesen Thread hingewiesen... 
Muß jeder Film zu unserem Hobby eine Gurke sein?
Boll juckt mich nicht...
Bisher war jeder Film zu einem Spiel Mist... Wird das so bleiben?


----------



## -PuRity- (26. September 2008)

Calvyn schrieb:


> Ich wurde auf diesen Thread hingewiesen...
> Muß jeder Film zu unserem Hobby eine Gurke sein?
> Boll juckt mich nicht...
> Bisher war jeder Film zu einem Spiel Mist... Wird das so bleiben?



Max Payne wird genial, das prophezei ich einfach mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der Trailer ist einfach nur hammer! Und er wird offensichtlich vernüftigt produziert.
Auf diesen Film freu ich mich schon sehr!

@Topic: FarCry wird Grütze. Punkt. Wie jeder Mist von Uwe Boll bisher.


----------



## Trinithi (26. September 2008)

Blex schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uwe_Boll
> 
> _
> Im Spätsommer 2006 lud Boll fünf seiner größten Kritiker (Richard Kyanka, Jeff Sneider, Chris Alexander, Carlos Palencia Jimenez-Arguello und Nelson Chance Minter) zu einem Boxkampf gegen ihn nach Vancouver ein. Zitat Boll: „Wenn die mich fertig machen wollen, sollen sie es doch versuchen!“ Boll gewann alle fünf Kämpfe, verfügte allerdings bereits zuvor über Boxerfahrung.
> _



Wieso passt dieses Verhalten zu ihm? Es überrascht mich nicht wirklich das er sich so beweisen will. *kopfschüttel*

Aber ok ich kenne den Mann nicht persönlich; also kann ich nicht auf seinen Charakter schließen aber seine Filme sind wirklich schlecht. 
Habe mir jetzt schon einige Filme von ihm angesehen und immer wieder bemerkt man die selben Fehler. 

1. kindische, sinnfreie und oberflächliche Dialoge die einfach nur "reingeklatscht" wirken und meistens überhaupt nicht reinpassen.
2. Oberflächliche Storyline 
3. Ganz schlimme Schauspieler. 

Mir persönlich ist aufgefallen das er überhaupt kein Händchen für "langweilige" ruhige Szenen hat. Man hat den Eindruck als sei dieses ganze Gelaber im Film für ihn nur ein störendes Element ist das er einbringen muss. 

Ich bin kein Filmexperte und kann nichts über Technik erzählen. Schnitt? hmm da müssen schon grobe Fehler passieren das sie mir auffallen. Ich kann nur meine Meinung zum Gesamteindruck abgeben. 

Mein Tip an Uwe Boll:
Lass das mit den Kinofilmen und mach Musikvideos. 
Da muss man keine Dialoge und keine lange Story erzählen. 3 Minuten Action oder weiss der Geier was und das war es.

Zu FarCry: 
Hab mir den Trailer angesehen und nicht gewusst das er von Boll ist. 
Da dachte ich mir: Ok ist eine flache Story, deutsche Produktion; muss man nicht sehen. (Auch wenn der Schweiger mitspielt und die ganzen anderen namenhaften deutschen Schauspieler)
Jetzt erfahre ich das Uwe Boll regie geführt hat. Das Ding kann nur peinlich werden und viele FarCryFans werden enttäuscht werden. 

Was ich aber auch noch loswerden will..... Peter Jackson.... 
Herr der Ringe war super. Grandioses Filmerlebnis, Detailgetreu und blah und blubb aber auch Peter Jackson ist nicht der "ÜBER"Regisseur. 
Einige Szenen in Herr der Ringe sind einfach nur peinlich. Zum Beispiel wie Legolas auf einem Schild die Treppen runter skatet und mit dem Bogen den SuperHero spielt. Peinlich! 
Oder die Szene in der Legolas allein den Olifanten zur Strecke bringt ist genauso peinlich. 
King Kong ging mir zum Schluss nur noch auf die Nerven. 
Ich fand ihn kitschig und einfach nur überzogen. 
Klar die Spezialeffects waren gute Unterhaltung und es war eine erfrischend neue Version von King Kong (für die Augen)
Aber auch bei ihm merkt man das er es nicht so mit den ernsten Szenen hat. Bei Jackson wirkt es schnell kitschig und zuckersüüüß. Was mir noch richtig stark in Erinnerung geblieben ist, sind diese schrecklichen Eine-Stunde-Nahaufnahmen der Hauptdarstellerin. Mit wehenden Haaren in Slowmotion... kitschig 
Und die Eingeborenen auf der Insel hatten eine seltsame Ähnlichkeit mit seinen Orks aus Herr der Ringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na gut... genug Kritik... ^^ 


Lg Trini


----------



## Kveld (26. September 2008)

Calvyn schrieb:


> Ich wurde auf diesen Thread hingewiesen...
> Muß jeder Film zu unserem Hobby eine Gurke sein?
> Boll juckt mich nicht...
> Bisher war jeder Film zu einem Spiel Mist... Wird das so bleiben?



Silent Hill fand ich jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht. Gibt schon paar gute Beispiele, wie es richtig gemacht wird.


----------



## Calvyn (27. September 2008)

@Kveld: Jo, Perlen gibt es immer mal dazwischen, aber bisher waren es doch fast alles Abzocker... Schlechte Filme, die nur die Spieler ins Kino holen sollten...
Naja, ich habe WingComander gesehen, dann gab es da noch D&D (sogar zwei Male), DungeonSiege, Alone in the Dark, Resident Evil (wie oft?) Ich denke mir einfach, die verheizen uns und wollen nur die Community nutzen, um etwas Gold, äh, Geld zu verdienen... Jedes einzelne D&D-Buch war besser als die Filme...
Aber umgekehrt geht es auch... (ja, ist jetzt etwas pathetisch) Es gibt kaum Filme, zu denen es ein gutes Spiel gab, auch wenn inzwischen zu jedem Film ein Spiel kommt...

Edit: Noch ein Gedanke... Vielleicht sind wir ja auch selber Schuld, hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## Kveld (29. September 2008)

Calvyn schrieb:


> Aber umgekehrt geht es auch... (ja, ist jetzt etwas pathetisch) Es gibt kaum Filme, zu denen es ein gutes Spiel gab, auch wenn inzwischen zu jedem Film ein Spiel kommt...
> 
> Edit: Noch ein Gedanke... Vielleicht sind wir ja auch selber Schuld, hat wer eine Idee?



Hmm.. interessante Gedanke und ich muss echt jetzt mal in meinen Hirnkasten graben um ein gutes Beispiel zu nennen..
Fakt ist ,das es durchaus viele Spiele gab, die einen Film nachempfunden waren (also erst Film dann Game) Aber herausragende? *grübel*. 
Mir fallen da nur spontan einige Star Trek Games (elite force) ein und natürlich Tron 2.0  Letzteres war schon ein sehr guter Shooter vom klassischen Film ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Star Wars Jedi Kniht 2 und 3
Star Wars KotoR 1 und 2

Beruhen aber auch auf Büchern :/

Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 (Ist den Filem eher nachempfunden als den Büchern)

Und noch einige...


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Habe grad mal den Text über Far Cry in der Gamestar gelesen:
Ich wusste gar net das Jack Carver Deutscher ist?

Und, Dr. Krieger hat sein labor in einer Kanadischen Holzfabrik auf einer Kanadischen Insel....


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar net das Jack Carver Deutscher ist?



Also das merkt man doch schon am Namen o.0



> Und, Dr. Krieger hat sein labor in einer Kanadischen Holzfabrik auf einer Kanadischen Insel....



Ja ne ist doch auch im Spiel so...nix um sich zu wundern


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2008)

http://filmstarts.de/kritiken/74779-Far-Cry.html


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

ist das 1/10 noch ne mitleidswertung oder vergeben sie keine 0/10?


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

"Oh scheiße, ‘ne Wegfahrsperre. Jemand will nicht, dass wir hier wegkommen"

Hohler gehts wohl kaum o.O
Wer so ein Drehbuch schreibt der ist echt MIES...

Noch etwas aus der Gamestar Kritik:
"Als Dr. Kriegers Söldnercheffin Tchernov versprüht Natalie Avelon  weniger Charisma als das Gipsmodell eines russischen Flakpanzers [...]. Auch Ralf Moeller reizt sein schauspielerisches Talent aus: Als Obermutant Max muss er glotzen, schweigen und prügeln, manchmal alles gleichzeitig."
und das beste am Actionfilm Far Cry:
"Zugleich zerkracht über ihnen der Heli auf der Wasseroberfläche. Und löst sich in Staub auf : keine trümmer sürzen herab, lediglich der Rotor gluckert ab."


----------



## Kveld (30. September 2008)

Letztendlich bleibt doch nur ein Fakt - Uwe Boll Filme = Müll. <- Punkt.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Oh scheiße, ‘ne Wegfahrsperre. Jemand will nicht, dass wir hier wegkommen"
> 
> Hohler gehts wohl kaum o.O
> Wer so ein Drehbuch schreibt der ist echt MIES...
> ...



ROFL



Kveld schrieb:


> Letztendlich bleibt doch nur ein Fakt - Uwe Boll Filme = Müll. <- Punkt.



das kann ich so unterschreiben

Dugeon Siege hätte so scön sein können aber nein -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist das 1/10 noch ne mitleidswertung oder vergeben sie keine 0/10?


nee das kommt davon weil ers geschaft hat die kamera einzuschalten ums aufzunehmen


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nee das kommt davon weil ers geschaft hat die kamera einzuschalten ums aufzunehmen


hätte er das nicht getan wäre der film besser geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hätte er das nicht getan wäre der film besser geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------

